# Trail Cams with remote viewing abilities



## scootman (Oct 6, 2007)

I'm toying with the idea of splurging a bit and investing in trail cams which I could check check remotely from my home computer/smart phone without hiking into the woods and plugging them into a computer or swapping memory cards. Anyone have any experience with these setups? I've been looking at the Moultrie systems, but open to other suggestions if you have any.

Thanks in advance,
Scoots


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

I've got the Moultrie GameSpy i35 with the GPS Connect Pay-as-you-go module. The major drawbacks I have experienced are battery life on the connect module sucks bad. I had the expensive lithium's die in less than a few weeks use. Also, the signal indicator on multiple occasions said it had a good signal, but then it wouldn't upload anything until I moved it to a location with a better signal. 

If you have perfect at&t signal everywhere you're going to put one and you either can hook up to regular power using the moultrie power module or you have endless supply of the expensive lithium batteries, it's a good option. The manual clearly states that regular batteries or rechargeable batteries will not last long, that it's recommended to use the lithiums.


----------



## CootCommander (Aug 24, 2008)

DLC is releasing the "Special Ops" trail cam the beginning of March. Uses a sim card so you can use any cell provider that uses sim cards. I believe the retail is $350. Not sure about battery life or performance...

http://www.dlccovert.com/product-specialops.html


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

evilsrt said:


> DLC is releasing the "Special Ops" trail cam the beginning of March. Uses a sim card so you can use any cell provider that uses sim cards. I believe the retail is $350. Not sure about battery life or performance...
> 
> http://www.dlccovert.com/product-specialops.html


 
Thanks for the Link . I will jump right on this when they come out.
I have four DlC Covert 2 II Assassin's that have been perfect for 2 years working 24/7 

If power consumption is a problem , I will place a remote solar panel and larger external battery with heavy underground wiring to the unit.
I am off grid but designing a paddle wheel on floats to turn a small Toyota Alternator at my Creek's twin Culverts. . I have Solar power now


----------



## SuperSpook (Oct 1, 2007)

Depending on where you hunt, I would not put to much into one of those systems just yet because of signal issues..

Batteries will need changing, cams need baiting, etc.., I look for reasons to get out there so I really have not looked at buying one of them myself ..the bushnell "AA" cams run for months if you just put them on a food source, course they are just a standard cam....But Solar power adapters etc seems to be what a lot of them use?
I also love having a few days/weeks of pics to look through, its addicting, so I may withdraw if I got them remotely


----------



## SuperSpook (Oct 1, 2007)

evilsrt said:


> DLC is releasing the "Special Ops" trail cam the beginning of March. Uses a sim card so you can use any cell provider that uses sim cards. I believe the retail is $350. Not sure about battery life or performance...
> 
> http://www.dlccovert.com/product-specialops.html



The pics on the site are'nt worth $3.50


----------



## CootCommander (Aug 24, 2008)

SuperSpook said:


> The pics on the site are'nt worth $3.50


 
The pics aren't the best because of the limitations on file size on wireless networks. The camera works in stand alone mode as well and has a 5mp resolution, it also does video with sound


----------



## SuperSpook (Oct 1, 2007)

I should have clarified, I meant the grainy wireless pics...I personally would go with an IP Cam(webcam) system in IRlive 24/7, maybe get one with an intruder alert app for my iphone so I can click on and watch live video each time something passes by...even in VGA res before I would get that grainy with all the options out there, widespread 4g will help....But the still pics and vids in 5MP look great.


----------



## RBAGGETT (Feb 10, 2011)

Ive got the moultrie i35 if you can pay the monthly bill it works but to me its nto worth it.


----------



## Franklin hunting club (Sep 25, 2009)

Our club has been talking about using this type camera set up to be our eyes on our club during the off season but we are unsure who to use? Price is always a priority of course but we want to know who is coming and going while we are away. Any Suggestions of what product our hunting club would be happy with to accomplish this goal?


----------



## RBAGGETT (Feb 10, 2011)

I would buuild a steel box that a regular trail cam could go in. Concrete it on a steel pole in the ground.


----------



## CootCommander (Aug 24, 2008)

Franklin hunting club said:


> Our club has been talking about using this type camera set up to be our eyes on our club during the off season but we are unsure who to use? Price is always a priority of course but we want to know who is coming and going while we are away. Any Suggestions of what product our hunting club would be happy with to accomplish this goal?


http://www.buckeyecam.com/


Suppose to be some of the best in the industry and its reflected in the $$$ not sure on how good they really are tho...


----------

